# Escape from Carvahk



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

the lights flicked back on, Emergancy power had been restored

Emelia walked cautusly down the corridor. The strange suns had come back on and the crashing upstairs had ended. Their was a gaint crash in the room to her left and she anxiosly peeped around the door. Their in the corner where termagants being pushed back by the Four limbs all had the sticks of pain. Angered Emelia crept forward and plunged her claws into two of the Four limbs and then aimed at the other one. Her weapon began to fire,grinding, and fired the fleshy ammo into the four limbs face. The termagants and Emelia began to feed and the ten Termagants followed suite. After all three courpses had been devoured Emilia decided it would be best if she could gather the more intelligent creatures and made a pheremone which should attract the more intelligent creatures of her bretheran in this Metal Hive


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Alone... 

The soothing presence of the Great Mother had been gone for so long, the creature within the cell had begun to conceive of emotions never intended for one of its kind. 

Fear... 

What could it do? Every cycle of the sun, or so it guessed since it could not see otherwise, the soft shelled captors had come to torture the creature as it wailed helplessly and fought in vain against heavy shackles. Its symbiote had been taken, leaving it without a mind to share with, leaving it with minimal defenses. 

Despair... 

It was without resolve in all but spirit. It sat now, curled up and motionless in the corner of this tiny room, waiting for an oppurtunity, another torture, death, anything at all to destroy the tedium! A hiss of frustration passed its jaws as what sounded like passing footsteps amounted to nothing. Was it finally losing its mental stability? Was it going insane? 

Surrender... 

There was no hope. It was doomed to die here. With a sense of foreboding, it closed its eyes and was still... 


* * *​

A crash awoke it to full readiness. Springing to its feet, it observed with interest that the door had opened. Yet there were no soft shelled captors to subdue it as there had always been. No sign of a struggle, no resistance.

Only freedom, and vengeance to be had. It screeched in delight and excitement as it dashed from the chamber with talons and claws raised...


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Veldik glanced around. This was the first time he had taken note of his surroundings. He berated himself. _You never know what your surroundings will give you to work with... Still, nothing much I can use._ he swung his sword into a large control panel. It smashed, sending shattered glass and micro chips everywhere. It also sparked. _At least the powers on_ he thought to himself. The door slowly opened as a lone human ran into the room. Veldik hissed and the 4 limb turned, slowly. It raised it's weapon. Veldik surged forwards and swiped, knocking the pain staff aside. He then reared up and lashed out with his foot, sending the 4 limb flying. He landed in the control panel. With the back up power now on, the panned was live, and there where several hundred volts running through it. The 4 limb convulsed in agony and fell, dead. Veldik hauled him up and cast his body across the floor. He then gorges himself. His deathspitter began to produce worms again, but it wouldn't be able to fire for a little while. It was then he caught it. That pheromone scent. Fimiliar and different at the same time. He decided to follow the strange scent. 

Meanwhile, in another location:

Varsh moved with absolute silence. He was stalking around the cat walk outside his containment cell. With a hiss, he discovered that this route had already been cleared, and decided to hunt for those 4 limbs. He climbed onto the railing and launched his flesh hooks into the wall on the other side of his cell block. He jumped off the railing, retracting his hooks and pulling himself across. He steped down and continued on his way outside, to find more of his pray...


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Reg stood, poised on the upper gangway of an observation deck, enshrouded in shadows, looking down on a huge tank containing one of his deceased Hive-Brothers. The Carnifex, gutted from tail to neck, its organs floating in a clear viscous fluid beside it like a grotesque three dimensional diagram of a Tyranid's inner workings, was illuminated from below by several of the rotating red light sources giving it an even more gory and terrible appearance.

Crowded around the side of the tank was the remains of the four-limbs squad that had occupied the room when Reg had arrived. Three of them now cowered, the smell of their fear rolling off of them in a literal aura, so pungent as to be almost edible. He raised a talon, one of the four-limb's foot coverings speared on the end of it and with a quick flick sent it arcing off towards the other side of the room. A heavy thump and the panicked firing of weaponry easily covered the sound of his leap and a quick spreading of almost healed wings reduced the sound of his landing to a slight groan. Reg looked down from his new perch on the lid of the immense tank, the four-limbs directly below him, for all the world looking like a grotesque ornamental edifice. They shuffled about nervously, looking in every direction except the important one. No one ever looked up.

As the rightmost of them in their small triangle formation took a nervous step backwards its back came in contact with the leftmost, who had done the same and that was when Reg struck. Dropping like a stone, the small sound of his flesh hooks shooting out before him caused all three to raise their heads in panic. The back two, who had met in the centre were each instantly speared through their helmets by Reg's hooks, whilst the frontmost met his end to the twin horrors of Reg's talons and teeth. 

After another prolonged feeding frenzy, Reg left the room with it's new decoration of four-limbs coverings and blood that was almost invisible in the dull red lighting. He felt a kind of renewed energy as the last rends in his wings stitched themselves back together with a not altogether unpleasant feeling. That was when he picked up a new scent. A pheromone trail! More of his kind had broken free! He had thought himself alone amongst the corpses of his brothers but this meant there were others like him seeking their freedom in this metal hive!

Racing forwards he followed the trail as it grew progressively stronger, twisting and turning through convoluted corridors until something caught his eye in the midst of his rapid dash. Stopping and backtracking he found something different in than the black metal halls he had previously traversed. A hole in the metal of a size enough to admit several of his larger brethren had been filled with a clear material, allowing Reg to look out upon a huge circular hollow rising up through the hive above and down into the depths of the ground. Looking upwards, a distant grey-blue opening promised freedom and skies with plenty of cloud to provide cover, whereas downwards showed a distant metal cone on top of a tube supported above an even more distant bright yellow and red flowing floor. Touching one talon to the clear material gave a sensation of warmth even through the obvious thickness of the substance. As a flying creature Reg knew, deep within his very bones that warm air meant lift. Lots of lift and this giant tube seemed to sing that concept to his very core.

Stepping back, Reg looked from the opening to down the corridor of the scent trail and back again. He had no orders, nothing to tell him what to do and once again he was stuck. A minute passed before a decision was made, possibly the first and largest of his entire life.

A roaring cry echoed all up and down the missile silo as Reg, on his third attempt, smashed through an observation window, his wings snapping open and sending him racing upwards in the structure's constant natural updraft. It was only by unfortunate coincidence that a dull boom roared through the facility at this point that sparked off a major turning of the metaphorical tables. 

A dull metallic shriek from bellow signalled an enormous container coming loose from its supports and tumbling downwards. This then sparked off an epically proportioned explosion as whatever its contents were combusted violently near the molten base of the chamber. Reg's sense of time seemed to grind to a halt as a crack raced from the sight of the explosion, up the walls of the chamber, passing Reg at what must have been lightning speed and the whole room seemed to shift and grind against itself. Looking upwards revealed that the very top of the structure was closing in on itself in a spectacular slow-motion collapse. An innumerable number of metal debris pieces then began to rain down around him. Avoiding most of them by sheer luck, Reg could do nothing as one pierced straight through his right wing. The sharp pain he felt at that was nothing compared to the wrenching that occurred as the shockwave from the enormous explosion at the structure's base finally caught up to him, effectively tearing the membrane of the wing in two.

What had once been a graceful ascension quickly turned into a painful and ungainly fall. In a desperate bid Reg launched off his flesh hooks which thankfully caught in the nearest wall section and allowed him to swing awkwardly away from the greatest danger. A quick look showed him that, in fact fortune was with him somewhat as his swing brought him into contact with another of the transparent wall sections. His flesh hooks came free just before he hit the window, unluckily trailing the large metal plate they had attached themselves to.

A rather large crash that continued through, not just an oversized transparent wall section, but also a gangway, two interior walls and a very surprised four-limbs squadron, finally came to a halt with Reg laying face down on a floor, one wing ripped nearly in two, heavily bruised and battered with a concerningly large metallic spike protruding from one hip and trailing two retracting sets of flesh hooks that carried a bloodstained metal panel and the top half of a four-limbs warrior. That was the bad news. The good news was, his nose told him, he'd found the end of the pheromone trail.


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Ooc: yeah, guys I often post quite fast, so ima post again to bring Veldik to the end of the pheromone trail. Varsh will turn up later.

Ic:

Veldik continued into the chamber, quite literally following his nose, the familiar-different-scent-trail was leading him onward. Hearing a noise from the other end of the corridor, a 4 limb slowly walked round the corner. They're eyes met. They raised they're weapons, time seeming to slow down, a lasbolt burned down the corridor. However, it was a second too late. The spray of worms hit the 4 limb square on and he collapsed, writhing in agony. A second later, he lay still. Veldik moved down the corridor. _excellent_ he thought, more food. Taking a few seconds to eat this new morsel. When finished he wandered after the smell. Rounding a few more corners, he came upon a strange room. It was locked. He was halfway through deciding wether to follow the smell, or to carry on his way, when it was decided for him by the loud screeching of metal and a legend crash. Now a new smell came through the doors. With a shock, he realised that the new smell was tyranid as well. There were more than him and the created of the original one. Releasing a mental burst through the wall he called to the other creature _don't move, your in pain right? Stay there. I'm on the other side of the closed door to your right, if you need help, shout and I'll be through to help you_ he poised himself the wrench the door apart with his bonesword and lashwhip ( which had lengthened slightly, not much use in combat yet, but still slightly longer.) and readied his devourer to fire. 

Ooc: btw te character refered to in Veldik's last post is Reg.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Hearing the Crash Emelia looked around the corner to see the cause. There on the floor, was a Tyranid Shrike writhing in pain on the ground. Emelia relized out hear she would of killed him so she dragged him into the room and left him by the giant pile of food in the corner which her and her squad of Termagants had killed. She looked around the room. Their were two squads of Homogaunts and another squad of termagants all looking for a leader. So know she waited for it has now been revealed that others are coming and soon they should be able to escape


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The creature had explored only a small portion of this strange metal place, but thus far it had learned a great deal. It was not within a natural cavern, that much was clear. This logically meant that there was an unchanging layout that could be studied and memorized. It moved with a long but careful stride with its scything claws raised and its peripheral limbs tucked to its side. 

Confusion...

Why was this place so devoid of life? In frustration, the beast began to move faster. A hiss of irritation crossed its mind as the pathway it had been following ended in a strange rectangular block of metal. It recognized the obstruction immediately, one just like it had been at the entrance to its prison mere minutes ago. It was able to be moved, but the creature was without the knowledge to make such an action occur. 

Anger... 

With a roar and a frustrated punch of its peripheral fist, it struck the door before turning and heading back the way it came. This time however it veered off, taking one of the many paths it had passed over before. As it drew further, the air changed. Drawing in a breath to allow the scents to pass over its tongue, the creature deduced the taste of blood. Something flesh was close, and blood had been drawn.

Hunger... 

It remembered now. Its purpose was to feed. To hunt and rend and kill and feed! No longer was it afraid, for now it had remembered why it existed. It ran towards the scent as fast as its legs would carry it, aggression raising to new heights and its mind expanding to encompass its other senses. 

Mind... 

There was another mind. Another much like its own yet somehow... different? It sought to explore further, and in doing so accidentally brushed past the consciousnesses of several others. 

Hive... 

Yes. It remembered now. They were part of the Hive. They were all of one purpose. But now it could tell, that without the Great Mother, they were all lost... They needed guidance. They needed a true leader, unity. 


The creature rounded the last corner, and laid eyes and mind upon its newest ally. A sense of recognition seemed to form as it beheld its... Servant? Stooped in a pool of flesh and blood that was once perhaps a soft shelled captor, the tendril faced creature fed furiously. 

The warrior approached, and made contact...


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Veldik decided to throw caution to the wind when he felt another mind enter the chamber. Using his sword he smashed through the slit in the middle where they joined, and used it to leave the door open enough to slip through, his wepon raised. When through the door slammed shut behind him with a crash. Now he could take full scope of his surroundings. And what he saw impressed him. Several warriors had gathered together inside the cold-hard-metal-hive. Realising that without the hive, theese would have to become his hive. He also noted that he was the largest there. With a hiss, he mentally projected to all that was there _greetings. I an Veldik. Which one of you left the scent trail? Where is the rest of us? Where is your hives?_


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Emelia turned to the new Tyranid who enetered she bowed seeing it was a Tyranid prime "I did my Lord would you like something to eat" She jestured to the food pile where Reg and a flock of gargoyles where located. "I decided it was best if we got together to decide what to do next." One of the Homogaunts approched the new Tyranid and instantly stood to attention waiting to see if they would be chosen for his squad "We should wait to see if their any more"


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

_Yes._ replied Veldik _as you can see this thing isn't exactly combat worthy_ he gestures with his lashwhip. Veldik moved over to the pile and decided on the few choices morsels that remained. While eating he asked Emelia _what is this cold-hard-metal-hive? Where is it? Which Hive are you from?_ finished eating Veldik stood up. Seveal termagaunts had moved to his side. With a nod he bade them to feed. While they where eating, he turned to Emelia and asked _theese gaunts seem to like me. Mind if I take them?_ he motioned at a small group of about 5 that had gathered behind him.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

"not at all" Emelia summoned her Termagants "I belonged to hive fleet Kraken but unfortunatly i have no idea where this Metal Hive is but i ony know it is a place of pain and hunger." and then she picked out a humans head and scalped it. "I must admit that the Tyranid Shrike over their seems in quite a bad way but i see he has regeneration so when i removed the pole his wounds healed but i have some questions for you." and with this she turned and her tail brushed his leg "Sorry i have't had to worry about my tail in ages but my question is where is the voice in our minds, the thing that gave us commands, why is it not their why" and with this she sat and awaited for his replies


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

_Ahh, the question you ask troubles me aswell. I simply cannot explain why the voice has gone, but I'd stake my re-accention into hive tyrant hood that the 4 limbs have something to do with it._ he moved over to the nearest control panel and smashed it. He continued doing this while he said to Emelia _I am from what is known to the 4 kind as hive fleet Phoenix. It is a splinter hive from central hive Krakken._ 

Meanwhile, across the other side of the hive:

Varsh picked up a scent. There were others. He noted this silently as he watched from above as a group of panicked PDF tried to sort out they're gear. Someone seemed to be giving comands. He had found his target. He slowly sliped away and down to the ground. The PDF troopers had moved on, and so he began to follow them.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Reg groaned as he felt the spike that had impaled his hip be forcibly removed. Not content to have thrown him through what felt like half a hive's worth of cold, unforgiving metal walls, Fate had then decreed that he must be dragged unceremoniously along the ground, dumped just out of reach of a pile of food - well, corpses - and then used as someone's 'Introduction to Surgery' test subject. The final straw, however was when one of the little buggers swarming around the place tried to take a nip out of his tail!

With a roar he leapt to his feet to clout the impudent little whelp a new one, only for pain, blood loss and a hole where his left hip joint should be to turn the manoeuvre into a dazed surge and a stumble followed by a quick collapse into the conveniently soft pile of adjacent flesh.

A soft groan, he felt, conveyed all that was to be said at that point, which Reg quickly followed with wolfing down some of the nearby corpses to fuel his regenerative abilities. At some point several other Warrior-breeds entered the room and began chatting in quick mental communication, the edges of which that Reg picked up on, being more focused on eating himself back to health. 

Currently a particularly tricky bit of succulent flesh was occupied his thoughts as it kept skittering away whenever he tried to pierce it with one of his talons. Suddenly a clawed hand grabbed the morsel, but when Reg lifted his head to make his indignation known he saw that the claw, belonging to a rather inordinately large gargoyle, was in fact offering the food to him. A quick growl and mental projection of thanks later and Reg was dining away happily. Looking back to the one who had helped him, Reg saw that the large Gargoyle had a dozen, regularly sized, brethren accompanying him. Looking over himself, he established that his wing had healed nicely after testing with a quick flap and the tingling feeling of regrowing carapace assured him that his legs were now also fully operational. Taking the opportunity for communication with his brethren after the long captivity and his apparent inability to contact the Hive, Reg made his way out of the corpse pile and over to where they stood in a kind of nervous uncertainty.

Their conversation was cut short however, by one of the Warrior-breeds behind him smashing a metal box behind him. Turning around, Reg saw him continue to smash metal boxes, often resulting in fountains of hot-burning-bright-flashes. Tuning into their mental conversation, Reg caught the smasher mentioning he was from Kraken! An actual Hive-Brother! _Brother!_, he mentally exclaimed, _ I am from the Draccus Swarm also of Kraken, it is good to speak with a brood-brother after so long! While I am glad to see you, I am saddened it is in a place like this. Do you know what is happening? I can no longer hear the Hive-Mother and this four-limbs hive seems to be falling apart around us. Just now a sky-exit collapsed on top of me._

Looking from the Warrior to the one he had been talking to he made another quick realisation, _A brood-sister as well! Whilst I am glad of the reunion how is it that we all came to be trapped in the same place?_


----------



## Orathis (Nov 26, 2011)

Veldik's head snaped round as the shrike in the food pile stumbled to it's feet. Veldik paused from his vandalism and said _welcome back. The powers if regeneration never cease to amaze me. A fellow Krakken? Good. However I regret to inform you of our lack of knowledge on the subject. Also, I realise you are confused at my smashing of the 
4-limb-hive-nerve. The reason is because the 4-limbs use them to control they're hive. Destroying them denys them that control, and also caused hazards for the 4-limbs._ Veldik moved to the last panel, smashing it in a shower of sparks. Then he turned to his brood-siblings and said_ so, what is our plan of action? Do we wait here for more Brood brothers, or even broodlings? Do we move bow and end this cursed hive, before the 4-limbs call re-enforcements, because this outbreak may cause them to call the 4-limb-strong-carapaces. What should we do?_

Ooc: in this post, broodlings refers to smaller tyranid bioforms e.g gaunts, and 4-limb-strong-carapaces refers to space marines.

Ic:

Varsh silently followed his pray. They had stopes outside the entrance to a large-square-metal-hive. The comanding officer had wandered a little way from his group and was checking equipment, while his squad worked on opening the door. Moving silently he snuck up on his prey, and with lightning reflexes he launched forwards, and grabbed him. Holding him up, he lobotomised him with his feeder tendrils, devouring his first food in months. The brain if his unfortunate victim fed him not only physically, but he also gained mentally as he gained the poor things knowledge. Then hauled the body up from his attack site and into the shadows. From his perch, he cast the body into the group of PDF. Scattering everyone. They began to shout and fire wildly. He sank into the shadows, feeling a new emotion. Pleasure...


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

"Well I do belive that this might be it." said Emelia as she looked around the room. "I belive that we should move and get out of this place before their dreaded hard-carapaces come" and with this she walked to the door and turned around the Termagants following her closly "But it os your decisions of what you do. Follow me so we can get out of hear and maybe even get back the great mother as our lord says." and with this she awaited for their response by the door

OOC: their have been some rule changes brought up by darkreever in a PM please read


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Reg looked from the female to the rest of the assembled warriors, then back to the waiting broods that had gathered. He grunted in what passed for a noncommittal way before moving towards the wall-hole the female stood by. A soft rustle behind him alerted him to movement and when he turned he saw the gargoyle brood from by the pile waddling after him on their underdeveloped hind-limbs. The large one saw Reg's confused stare and bowed his head to the warrior in a gesture of supplication. Growling an affirmative, Reg continued forwards until he was stood in front of the female.

He wanted with all his being to leave this man-hive and return to the outer-world's clear skies and hunting grounds, but even more than that he feared separation and isolation without the guidance of the Mother-Hive. Bowing his head to the female he mentally projected; _You lead, we follow. Will take to high-shadows,_ at that he gestured upwards to the overarching crenellations and grotesques that littered the vaulted ceilings of the corridor outside the wall-hole with his Devourer, _will watch for four-limbs. May lay false-trails for hard-carapaces._

His message conveyed, Reg stepped back and turned to the rest of the warriors present, keen to see if they would follow as he had, yet at the same time desperately afraid that they would not.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Emelia hissed in surprise when the shrike walked forward and said the plan she turned towards her small squad of termagants and whispered a command to them. The Termargants rushed out and began too explore down the corrider. she turned towards the others "They are going to find others and lead them to me which will increase our numbers exceptionally." She sniffed the air "we should move before the soft four limbs find us but we wait with you Lord" and thus she walked outside to gaurd the door


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

The Shrike clung to the ceiling of a dark, metal corridor, his pure white eyes watching the corridor below. Skarmak was watching, listening, waiting for something, anything to appear around one of the corners and fall into his trap. The Shrike was in a terrible state, only hours ago had he escaped from his cage and flee from the four-limbs like the coward he had become. _No!_ Skarmak scoulded himself, he was not a coward, cowardice makes him an individual. The sound of four-limbs prowling the corridor below him tore the Tyranid Shrike away from his mental struggle, focusing his attention on springing the trap instead.

Skarmak waited silently, waiting for the four-limbs to walk past. Once they did this, Skarmak shrieked, the sound of his beast-like cry comforted the Shrike, the four-limbs didn't find his shriek anything but painful. They dropped to the floor, covering their ears with their claws; normally, this wouldv'e had little effect on these four-limbs, but in the confides of these corridors, the sound was amplified to ear-bursting levels. _Skarmak! Kill them!_ He commanded himself, mimicing the voice of the Hive Mind. Complying to his 'Hive Mind's' command, Skarmak leapt from the roof onto the floor, crushing the four-limb's skulls underneath his crimson hooves. 

The Shrike searched the now headless corpses for weapons, snarling when he found nothing large enough to fit in his claws. _Skarmak is weak without weapons, Skarmak needs them now!_ The Shrike looked around, checking if there were any witnesses before leaping back up onto the ceiling, waiting for another opportunity to attack. _Skarmak use corpses as bait! So then Skarmak can attract bigger pray for him to attack!_


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Grunting in surprise, Reg lifted his head when he heard the bestial shriek echo down the corridors of the four-limbs hive. Somewhere there were others the had escaped. A low chittering sounded from behind him and a quick glance told him that the gaunts and gargoyles assembled already were shifting about, nervous and restless. Now he had a new emotion to deal with, a new desire. He wanted to help his brood-brothers escape. He wanted to escape himself. He also didn't want to be separate from the new hastily formed group. He growled in pain. Too many desires, too many wants, so much to do and it was all filling his head. He needed orders, he needed direction. He needed the comfort of his Hive mother's voice!

Turning to the female he projected; _More brood-brothers outside, might need help, these choice-makers taking too long, what do we do?_


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

"well without the voices influence we dont know what to do but it is your choice i'll try my best to help you any way i can but other than that your on your own" and with this Emelia walked deside the shrike and began scraping her scything talons together "right lets do this as fast as we can i want to get out of this" and with this she looked at the shrike in a new light. He was as confused and scared as she was which she was impressed with his abillity to supress it and such an outstanding rate maybe she could tell them her secret then she decided not to she returned her attention back to the shrike "lets go find him"


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

With a final glance at those left behind, Reg called for the gargoyle brood to follow then leapt into the corridor outside the wall-hole. Sending his own shriek echoing off the walls, he followed with a mental projection as loud as he could muster; _We come brothers!_

A single bound gave him enough height to latch on to a grotesque decoration and launch off again, propelling him into a fast glide into the depths of the four-limbs hive. A final glance told him that he was accompanied by his winged brethren. 'Large' and 'One Eye', he dubbed the lead two, seemed to be the brood-leaders and were keeping pace a short distance behind him with the rest following after them.

After a few turns the group came to a a place where several corridors branched off like the many limbs of a tree from the central 'trunk' Reg's group had been traveling down. Reg emitted another cry and mental shout combination, hopefully so that the lost brethren would hear him, and then sent another back to the female. He was wary of losing her and in the mad rush his group had left her and her termagants behind. He was loath to split up his group to search the many passageways of the four-limbs hive, so they would wait for a response to either shout before proceeding.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Skarmak looked up from the ceiling, something had just cried out for him. There was no denying it, the shrike knew that the cry that he heard came from a fellow hive-spawn. _Something calls for you, Skarmak!_ The Shrike hopped down from his hiding place on the ceiling, his hooves stepping into a mixture of metal and gore. _We don't know if it's a trap, or an unintended response..._ Hissed the 'mind' inside Skarmak's head, _...Respond, Skarmak! But, sound wounded in your response, we want to make sure that they're hive-spawn, don't we, Skarmak?_

The shrike nodded in response to the 'mind's' orders, turning to face the corridor exit behind him. Pulling his scarred head up, Skarmak screeched weakly, hacking at the end of his call. Skarmak then silently climed back up onto the ceiling, this time hiding in a spot barely touched by the lights on the walls; the Shrike was ready, if the owner of the call was indeed a hive-spawn, then they would come to his location, either seeking a free meal or to assist him. Skarmak could've grinned, but emotion potrayed freedom and thus, was forbidden, so instead he snarled, slight emotion hiding within his tone.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

A keening shriek echoed and died off in one of the hallways to Reg's left. He looked back and saw that the female and her group had not yet caught up to his brood. He was loath to leave one of his own exposed to wait for her, but couldn't ignore a wounded brethren, they were so few already with those left behind.

Making decisions was a new and painful experience and the gargoyles were looking to him now. How was he supposed to let those behind know where he had gone? What happened if he had to go back? How would he find his way. A sudden jolt of memory hit him! The scent trail! He had followed one to the group in the first place! All he had to do was leave one behind and any brethren who found it would be able to follow it to find him! Only one problem... he had no idea of how to lay a pheromone trail... The gargoyles probably wouldn't be any help either, in fact one of the smaller ones seemed to be voiding itself in nervousness as he looked at it... Reg's face contorted into what passed for a Tyranid's grin.

Reg's brood of gargoyles flew behind him at a quick pace, routinely calling out to their target, their injured brethren, and just as routinely, depositing smaller and smaller piles of 'leavings' along with claw scratches on the walls whenever the path split. Eventually they arrived at a mound of four-limbs bodies stacked in the middle of another path junction. Their leader made one last shriek from where he hung, latched onto the side of the metal wall with his talons and clawed feet digging in to give him purchase. That was when all hell broke loose.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

_Something's coming, Skarmak!_ The 'mind' spoke in his head, as the shrike and it's gargoyles came into the corridor. The shrike waited for the perfect moment to strike the hive-spawn that had wandered into his trap, finding one at the end of the gargoyle's call. Assuming he was the leader of the gargoyle brood, Skarmak readied himself. The gargoyle's call ended. The shrike let out a blood curdling scream before leaping from his hiding place and into the gargoyle's leader, breaking carapace and bone as Skarmak's bulk pressed against the gargoyle.

Skarmak then used his claws to search the body, seeking weapons he could use for himself, to no avail. The shrike leapt off the gargoyle's broken body and landed on the floor besides the mound of four-limb carcasses. _These aren't controlled by four-limbs, but are they our enemies? Defend yourself Skarmak!_ The 'mind' ordered. The shrike snarled and backed away from the hive-spawn, claws and wings outstretched. His artificial wing reflected the lights of the walls.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Emelia was running following the sounds of the sounds of the brood brother calling out for assistance "damn those wings!" she hissed to herself. After many corridors she realized she was going around in circles. "how did he get to where he was?!" then she looked up and saw a large vent it was just large enough to get through. Emelia climbed up and slashed open the vent and climbed through after a while of clanging around for a while she arrived above the acting injured shrike she hissed and smashed open the vent and landed with a smash behind him "who are you and why are you acting injured?"


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Reg had enough time between the end of his shriek to the point where he was on the floor in a broken heap for the umpteenth time that day to possibly blink and perhaps, if he had been looking in the right direction, to wonder what the shiny thing was that seemed to be approaching him so quickly. As it was he accomplished neither of these things, as his attention was focused on looking for his potentially wounded brood-brethren, whose rather impressive bulk was in fact the rapidly approaching shiny thing he would have been wondering about if he had been looking in the right direction. Ah well, c'est la vie.

The significant weight that was crushing him to the floor revealed itself to be a living thing as he could feel it shifting about on top of him before it leapt off and stood proudly in front of him. It looked like another winged warrior, except some of it was shiny and metallic like much of the structure of the four-limbs hive. He began attempting to move, just as 'Female' arrived from behind 'Part-Shiny'. A new emotion seemed to race through his mind when Female ignored his clearly injured self in favour of conversing with Part-Shiny. He didn't like it. He was friendly to his brood-brethren. His brood-brethren were not friendly to him, did not even appear concerned about him. A mental projection equivalent of '_I'm fine, by the way._' saw him overrun with members of the gargoyle brood just as the familiar itchy-tingly-burning sensation of bones knitting back together took over his lower back. A short while and he would have full use of his lower limbs once again, but for now he was forced to lean heavily on a gargoyle, whom he discovered was One-Eye after a quick glance and grunt of thanks.

Finally able to address Part-Shiny, he projected '_Brood-brother? Wounded? Shiny?_'


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

finally Emelia noticed more about the others she carefully strode around to Reg after all he became what he heard all the four limbs talk about. Reg was a friend. he became part of her life and she needed him to escape. "O.K everyone calm down we are after all the same." She tried her best to cover up Reg while he healed. "We can continue this after we escape because its a matter of time before they reorganize and kill us now." Emelia began to walk slowly towards the other Tyranid and tried to see his reaction "why don't you join us and help to escape." and she picked up a arm of a four limb "come on we can help you." and she then bowed down "come on whats the worst that can happen?"


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Skarmak watched and listened, his snarls getting quieter by the second until they were no more. He couldn't believe this, these hive-spawns have forgotten about their hives, how could they be so treacherous? _Maybe it is alright to be free from the hive..._ Muttered a voice inside Skarmak's head. The 'mind' in his mind snuffed it out, before adressing the other hive-spawn. _You are all traitors! Accepting this freedom without your hives!! Skarmak is still loyal, he listens to us and longs for the day he can return to-_ Suddenly, Skarmak realized something. Thinking back, Skarmak realized that the female said she wanted the same thing as he wanted. The shirke chasted himself for thinking freely and allowed the voice of the 'mind' to command him.

_...You...Wish to return to your hives?_ The 'mind' asked the hive-spawn, Skarmak looking down at the female infront of him.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

"Yes. we want to escape and find our ways back." with this she sat down and began to chew on the arm "without our hives we are lost and confused. I want to return but i am not sure about reg but I want to return to the hive and be able to fight with the mind directing me." she swallowed and stood back up "do you want to have a brood of lesser creatures to command?" and with this she cried out and attracted the remaining un chosen squads who stood in front of the shrike and awaited his decision "all of them, except the termagants, are waiting for a warrior to command them." and with this she got up "so are you joining us or do you want to go separate ways" then she went over to Reg and put down some four limb flesh "tell me when your ready to move out"


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

It took a while, but Reg was finally able to stand without aid. By this time his brethren had almost completely finished off the corpse pile in the centre of the corridor junction. Shuffling unsteadily over, Reg grabbed a few limbs to tide himself over after the regeneration and swept his gaze across his brethren. The termagants had gathered in a small group to one side and had found a way to entertain themselves with a four-limb's skull-casing. His gargoyles had taken to the upper levels and several had gone to look out for any four-limbs approaching, at least he hoped they had and not just wandered off. They were all in the upper reaches with the exception of 'One Eye' who was looking at Reg with a strange expression on his face. It left Reg feeling another strange emotion. All these new thoughts! They were so alien and foreign it almost hurt! He sent a mental projection of... gratitude?... towards the gargoyle, before turning to look for 'Female' and 'Part-Shiny'. They weren't getting any closer to escape sitting around here, Reg had cost them enough time as it was.

OOC: Sorry for the long time it took to update, was in the midst of family celebrations, Merry Christmas guys, hope you had good ones.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

OOC: the christmas period is over so lets get this thread back going


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Emelia stood up after a while of rest and announced that they should be moving on as for each passing secound escaoe becomes harder and harder "Reg call your gargoyles back we want as many men as we can muster if we want to escape." Oh how she missed the voice that once guided her. If it was still there she wouldn't have to worry about orders or who to strike first she would follow orders that is how she was a follower not a leader "hey shinny you still haven't told us your name or what to call you."

OOC: for any new players watching their are still places left so if you want to join please find the recruitment thread and put up a charcter sheet


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Reg sent out a quick mental projection to 'his' gargoyles, summoning them back, hoping that none had wandered too far or had gotten into trouble. It was odd to think of others as 'his', leadership and ownership were very new concepts, ones he wasn't too sure he was happy about. 
What little he remembered of life before the human-hive had been free of most concepts other than fly, look, dive, kill, repeat. Sleep had featured occasionally, that much he knew, but the details were out of sync with the rest of his memories. The Voice had been there and that was what was important. He hadn't needed to think, had never felt the turmoil of conflicting emotions, no fear, worry, joy, there had only been the Voice of the Hive Mother. 
Something had struck him as odd during those last thoughts, a strange niggling at the back of his mind... He ignored it, a gargoyle was approaching... at a fast pace. A very fast pace. Reg felt a wave of fear emanating from the creature.
He turned to 'Female', confused and not liking the emotion, she would direct. He felt good about that, secure. Even without the guiding Voice, they had someone with a direction he and 'his' could follow.

OOC: Sorry, Tyranno, if you feel I'm jumping the gun on this one, take it however you will, be it a false alarm or something more serious, just felt that with 'control' of the scouts it would occasionally be up to me to provide an opportunity for action. Will rewrite if you object.
Happy New Year, by the way.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

OOC: happy new year to you too
The gaurdsman squad where chasing after the gargoyle they had seen running away beliving it to be running away from them not towards reinforcements. Emelia turned and looked around the room "Reg, Shinny go up on the roof, When if ire my deathspitter let go and kill those underneath you" and with this Emelia grabbed some gaurdsman bodies and scattered them around her to look like a struggle then she fell on the floor immitating death.


----------

